# Thompson Boat Opinion



## yoda (Jan 26, 2000)

Looking for what you folks have to say about Thompson Boats. Been looking at the "Thompson Fisherman" Hard Top, 24 to 26 feet. I'm going to get out of my Lund Tyee. in exchange for the Hard Top and Cuddy. plus 2 to 4 extra feet. Kinda like the looks of the Thompson Hard Top.. What can ya tell me about them Good and Bad.. Drop me a line is ya know anybody interisted in Lund Tyee, Or if you know where there are any Thompson Hard Tops In Michigan ( Seems to be a few in Ohio)


----------



## IRock (Jan 24, 2003)

I know my neighbor had one and it wasn't self bailing. When it rained or any water that gets on the deck goes right into the bilge. More than once he had to pump it out in a heavy rain. It fiiled up to the spark plugs of the engine in the bilge one time sitting at the dock during a rain storm. Not good. Make sure you have good pumps and batteries. That is a piss poor design for a boat. I think it was a 22', not sure on the year.


----------



## fishandhunt (Dec 14, 2000)

I have a 24 foot hardtop. It is a great boat for trolling. I use it primarily for walleye in Saginaw Bay, but I am also fully equipped for Salmon. The boat has a nice height out of the water, not too far to net, not too close for comfort in rough water. Nice high sides to keep you inside, or a handy leaning rail when fishing. The boat rides very well through a chop and handles fine. The fact that it is not self-bailing is not a problem as long as the batteries are charged and the bilge pump works. Mine has the 305 and I think it is a little underpowered, but it planes and gets me there at about 25 mph. Anything in particular your looking for post here or PM me.


----------



## yoda (Jan 26, 2000)

Fishandhunt Your the guy I'm looking for  
Someone that is fishing out of one. Been looking a 2 in Mt. Clemmons (Internet) there 89's ad says there 185hp 4 cylinders.. I'm thinking twin 4's to reach that hp. any opnion on that ?
Also how much of a engine cowling do you have in your boat( Hate those dam things) I heard that the 26 foots engines are under floor.. Also, on your boat does the cuddy have enough room to sleep 2 adults and possibly a munchkin ? If you have any snap shots of the inside of the boat could I get a look at them. My email addys in my profile.. Thanks for all the input


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

My old boss had one and the finish tarnished. I don't know if it was the gel coat or the bottom paint or what, but he said he'd never buy another. FWIW


----------



## fishandhunt (Dec 14, 2000)

Mine is an 89 also. The cuddy is nice and cozy. It could easily sleep three people if you wanted. The walls and ceiling are carpeted and the V berth has cushions all the way around. The cushions are about 4 inches thick and comfortable. The walkway into the cabin is deep enough for a porta-potty under the cushion. There is ample storage under the other sections of the berth as well. 

There is a doghouse in the back, but I got use to it. Either side of the cowling is probably 24 inches wide and I hop right up on the cowling to net fish off the back, netting from the side is no problem either. 

The gunwale is nice and wide as well for mounting accessories. The headroom under the hardtop is adequate for a 6 footer (not a problem for me) 

AS far as the engine is concerned, that could be a big 4 cylinder, but I believe that they misstated the engine and it is actually the 305. Thompson also ran a Volvo outdrive that had a 302 Ford at 185 hp as well. Mine has the Mercrusier Alpha outdrive and it has been solid. 

As far as pictures go, all mine are at the cabin and it will be a couple weeks before Im back there. A brief description of the layout, on the starboard side, there is the captains chair and nothing behind all the way to the back where a removable seat fits alongside the cowling. The port side has a stern facing seat in front and a bow facing seat aft with a 2 x 3 table in between, then about four feet to the removable seat along the cowling. There is a step down outside of the cabin to enter the cuddy. There is also a removable carpet that covers the entire floor.

Along the sides (full length) is a 10 inch wide storage trough about a foot off the floor and about 20 inches high.

When trolling for walleye, I use the main engine and can troll at speeds of 1  1.5 mph at about 800  1000 rpm. I have a beaver tail on there, but have never needed to use it to slow the speed down. 

The boat trailers well and launches/retrieves well on the roller bunk trailer, although I keep it in the water most of the time.


----------



## Jason Adam (Jun 27, 2001)

With all the options out there, I would be a tough sell on a non-self bailing boat for big water fishing, especially if I planned on leaving the boat in the water at all when I was away from it. Your bilge pump or batteries go and alot of things can happen. On the big water, I have seen 500-1000+ gallons of water come over the bow and top of the boat in about 3 seconds. I feel better knowing that the water will be finding its own way out of my cockpit(thats alot of freakin water). I do know a few people that own them and like them. Seem to be built like a tank.


----------



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY) (Dec 28, 2002)

my dad had a 24' hard top thompsman when i was in my teens and early 20's great boat . one of the best riding boats i've ever been on.as long as you have a float switch on your bilge pump don't worry about not being self bailing.25 years later I still it's one great boat!


----------

